# Fox Hunt With Video



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I made this video a couple of weeks ago to give my cousin a hard time for missing. It was my first time ever filming and making a video. So excuse the not so steady filming lol! All these foxes were filmed in one morning, in several different counties. I was using two different hand calls. Enjoy!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

****, Tyler needs to spend a little time at the range it looks like. Remember the rabbits a few weeks back?
Where the hell did you get that footage of the pair? I never heard about that...


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

that was pretty cool.
those two were really getting after it


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Ya lol! The pair were at the place we shot the huns.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice video! Good job shooting a fox! It's very funny it gave you a second chance.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The footage of the 2 fighting was bad a$$ Justin.Nice video work!


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks! It was really cool to watch them and to listen to the sounds they made. They got a free pass that day!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Sweet video! Was he shooting a .17 just wondering doesn't sound very loud.

and thanks for sharing. You and Brody need to let me get one with my 22-250? HA HA.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Ya he was shooting a .17hmr. LMAO that would put them down indeed...not too fur friendly lol!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

JustinRobins said:


> Ya he was shooting a .17hmr. LMAO that would put them down indeed...not too fur friendly lol!


LOL! yeah. Not to fur friendly I agree. but it would save a hun or two? Have you had any luck on the coyotes? When I bought the gun I was wanting to get into coyote hunting but have no one that wants to take a rookie out and show him the ropes. so the gun collects dust until the kids want to go rabbit hunting. the rabbits that run out there to 200 yrds think there safe and stop,BOOM! SPLAT! :O•-:


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I had two friends ask me to go out with them and do the calling. I called in 5 dogs by 2:30. 2 at 30 yards, 1 at 70 yards, and two at about 120 yards. Coyotes are fun, but I hate the hour drive and miles of walking lol! If you wanna go after some dogs just let me know. I will show ya what I know.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

WOW! That's great calling! 
I will,I have a spot but it's 1 1/2 from my house in Salt lake. Did you guys get all five?


----------

